# Close Encounter Of The First Kind



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jimmy and I went out to fill up the birdfeeders in the back yard, and one was clogged, so I took it out on my dam on the pond behind the house, and was getting the caked-up birdfood out, slowly but surely. Jimmy had wandered out to the break in the dam, a few feet away. I happened to look up, and here comes a 3' moccasin, between two pines on the top of the dam. Yelled for Jimmy to "COME HERE!", which he did, on second command, as he could tell there was alarm in my voice. This sucker was about 3' from me, TOPS!!














Went into the house and got an appropriate firearm to kill it, but it was gone. Not too comforting to notice there was a shed skin just inside the property line on the other side of the dam. My neighbor had one up on her front porch rattan chairs a few weeks ago. She bought moth balls and crumbled them up and spread around. She was told that's what "Snake Away" is made of. Guess I'll be buying some of the stuff.
Be careful out there!!!








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I can only imagine the fear-yikes! I have never seen a water mocassin and want to see one about as bad as I do a bear








Sure glad Jimmy listened and all turned out well.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Holy Smokes! Close Call! Good thing you were paying attention.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I had one repeatedly attack the lawn mower - while I was trying to protect myself. Finally it put it's head up at the right time and I gave it a very close neck trim. This was when we lived out by the coast.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I can only imagine the fear-yikes! I have never seen a water mocassin and want to see one about as bad as I do a bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Doxie, my heart was beating out of my chest that Jimmy would listen, with his PDD, NOS (autism spectrum disorder) and oppositional-defiant disorder (disregard of authority figures). I stayed between the snake and Jimmy until he was clear, to keep him out of danger. That motherly instinct is to protect her children is always there, ya know!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

nuthin gets between the momma bear and her cub







it's even stronger ( if possible) when you have a grandchild. Criminy, I want to protect her from a butterfly-sheesh, I need to get a grip.

Someone was with you and Jimmy at that moment and helped him understand.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

As far as I am concerned, there is only one kind of snake in this world. They are all extremely poisonous â€œCotton Headed Rattler Racersâ€. They are extremely fast on land and water. (I have never seen one fly, but bet they can.) If one sees you, it will follow you home and wait outside to bite you!









Be careful out there!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Come on now! In the spirit of the late Steve Irwin, it was a "beau-ti-ful snike".

Bob


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Having walked and crawled through a few swamps in my day, all I can say is YIKES!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We found a snake in our yard too this weekend. Of course it was a garter snake so I called my son over to see it.








Cute little guy. We spent probably 20 minutes out there watching him(or her).
Reminds me of why I like living up north.... Not nearly as many dangerous animals in my yard!

Glad everything turned out well.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Come on now! In the spirit of the late Steve Irwin, it was a "beau-ti-ful snike".
> 
> Bob


"Oh, yes, mate.....she was a beauty, alright!"
Darlene


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I am a firm believer that the only good snake is a dead snake. I see way to many mocassins living in Louisiana. My Dw laughs at me when I place mothballs around my house.


----------

